#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακό "Δομοστατικός Σχεδιασμός & Ανάλυση Κατασκευών"

## SMBD

---

----------


## DirectionLess

Στατική VI είχα μια γνωστή που ήταν μεταπτυχιακή και πήγαινε Ματίνα (άρα μάλλον καλά τα λέει ο Παναγιώτης). Εννοούμε αυτή που κάνει ο Μιχάλτσος μαζί με κάτι άλλους (με τα φορτία κατά Euler και κάτι τέτοια περίεργα που κάναμε).

----------


## Theo

Mechpedia.gr

 :Γέλιο:

----------


## Pappos

Ενδιαφέρον πολύ το παραπάνω μεταπτυχιακό. Μπορούν να το παρακολουθήσουν όλοι οι απόφοιτοι τριτοβάθμιων ιδρυμάτων ?

----------


## vmaniad

Από τα καλύτερα στην ευρώπη ίσως.. Αφού έλεγαν να το κάνουν στα αγγλικά για να έρχονται και από άλλες χώρες να το παρακολουθούν...
Αν σκεφτείς πάντως ότι πολοι καθηγητές ασχολούνται και με μελέτες, σαν σύμβουλοι, ειναι καλή εμπειρια και μελετητικά.

----------


## apostolisoik

Εάν κάποιος φοιτητής προέρχεται από κατεύθυνση π.χ. Υδραυλικής Μηχανικής ενδεχομένως να του ζητηθούν να παρακολουθήσει κάποια μαθήματα.Αυτά τα μαθήματα θα είναι σαν υποχρεωτικές επιλογές ως μαθήματα μεταπτυχιακού ή θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει και μηθήματα του προπτυχικακού κύκλου σπουδών , δηλαδή extra μαθήματα πέρα απο τα 11 του μεταπτυχιακού;
Επιπλέον μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς , κάποια μαθήματα που ίσως ζητηθούν , πέρα από την πλαστική μελέτη που διάβασα παραπάνω ;

----------


## apostolisoik

Ουσιαστικά αν π.χ. μου ζητησουν να παρακολουθήσω 3 μαθήματα θα πρέπει να επιλέξω ακόμα 8 για να συμπληρώσω το όριο.Σωστά κατάλαβα;Ευχαριστώ

----------


## apostolisoik

Η δυνατότητα του να τελειώσεις το πρόγραμμα σε ένα χρόνο είναι εφικτή; Δεν ρωτάω αν στο επιτρέπει το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα σπουδών(το γνωρίζω οτι στο επιτρέπει), αλλά άν ο φοιτητής μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στα μαθήματα και στην εκπόνηση διπλωματικής σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.Ή τελικώς συνισταται παρακολούθηση μαθημάτων και την επόμενη χρονιά; Έτσι ώστε να μειωθεί κάπως ο φόρτος.

----------


## apostolisoik

Για συστηματικό διάβασμα και παρακολούθηση λέω...Υποτίθεται πως στο μεταπτυχιακό έχει αλλάξει κάπως και η νοοτροπία του φοιτητή.Με αυτή την πρυπόθεση ρωτάω αν είναι τελικά εφικτό να το τελιώσει κάποιος στον ένα χρόνο

----------


## nicolas

Είναι αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις? Εάν υπάρχει λόγος οικονομικός γίνεται ή αν θες να πας στρατό. Αλλά δεν θα το ευχαριστηθείς, θα ταλαιπωρηθείς πολύ και θα κάνεις και πολλά πασαλείμματα.

----------


## apostolisoik

Για το στρατό...Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## civilaras

Οι υπουργικές αποφάσεις για το ΔΠΜΣ του ΕΜΠ με τίτλο "Δομοστατικός Σχεδιασμός & Ανάλυση των Κατασκευών"

----------

Xάρης

----------

